# Bruiser's first litter (pic)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I went out this morning after checking bruiser for signs of labour, i figured it wouldn't be long.....and it wasn't :lol: when i got home 2 hours later, there were 6 new additions!

She is housed with Ollie, who had 8 babies last week...so both the litters are together and doing fine.
Here's a pic of Ollie's babies and Bruisers first litter:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute! Bruiser is a broken agouti, who was the father?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

The father is the same one i've bred all my does with (simply because his markings on the young are gorgeous!) - broken black tan


----------

